# Coved Ceiling Question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how anyone would know without being there or at least for some guesses posting some pictures.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

See if you can figure out how to post a picture----there are plenty of old carpenters here---along with some clever homeowners---Mike---


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have some ideas. lets see pics.


----------



## sarahr (Sep 17, 2013)

*Picture*

I will upload photos tonight, thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## sarahr (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is a photo of our livingroom, it's not great, but you can see the cove. I'll get better ones tonight.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some really large molding, it makes the ceiling look lower than normal.

Are you wanting the cove to stay on the ceiling where the wall will be removed, a kind of beam across the room effect? Are the walls plaster or sheet rock?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the room looks nice. but we need pics of were you intend to terminate the coving.


----------

